# Just bought a Tartan 33R



## Mako144 (Nov 21, 2012)

I need a good fiberglass person in the New Orleans or Mobile, Al. area to repair the keel to hull connection. The boat is in New Orleans but I am moving it to Mobile where I live. Thanks


----------

